# Condensed Milk Shelf Life ...



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea how long condensed milk would still be safe to use (past the expiration date)?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

It seems that most manufacturers give it a two-year shelf life - that is, the "best before" date is about two years from the time it hits the grocery shelves. 
Condensed milk thickens and darkens as it ages, and the sugar crystals may become grainy, which can be unpleasant. It is likely that condensed milk six months past the "best before" date is safe to use, but if you have any doubts after opening the can or if it just looks too sludge-like, move on to a more recent vintage. 

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/food_storage_faq/canned_milk_types.htm


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

make your own:

Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 cup Water
2 cups Sugar
1/4 cup Margarine
4 cups Powdered Milk
1 tablespoon Vanilla

In a large saucepan, bring water to a boil and remove from heat. Add sugar and margarine, then stir until dissolved. Pour hot mixture into blender. Add milk and vanilla, then blend until smooth. Stores well in refrigerator for up to 2 months.

"equal to about 4 cans sweetened condensed milk"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> make your own:
> 
> Sweetened Condensed Milk
> 1 cup Water
> ...


I prefer to use real butter for this recipe, but that's because I'm fat


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> make your own:
> 
> Sweetened Condensed Milk
> 1 cup Water
> ...


NICE!! 
I made a copy and posted it in Recipe Share. Hope you don't mind.  More people might see it there.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem UncleJoe, don't mind sharing at all. that recipe will save money.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*powdered milk storage*

From what I have read online..the powdered milk in a can versus the box is the way to go..guess thats just logic though


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*sorry*

Sorry, I thought you were speaking of powdered milk instead of condensed..(its way past my bedtime)


----------

